# dehors



## zirio

Ciao, per piacere qualcuno può darmi delucidazioni su questa parola. So che significa "spazio all'aperto di un locale", ma vorrei sapere se è una parola italiana o francese e, se qualcuno lo sapesse, che origini ha. Vorrei inoltre sapere se viene utilizzato in tutta italia o solo in alcune regioni o province. Grazie!


----------



## zipp404

È una parolla francese.  In qualità di avverbio significa _fouri_.  In qualità di sostantivo con l'articolo determinativo maschile francese significa _il di fuori_ o come tu hai detto _lo spazio all'aperto di un locale_.

Non ho scritto in francese per non infrangere le regole di questo forum.


----------



## zirio

Scusa, io non parlo francese, per questo ho scritto qui, stasera eravamo in un'accesa discussione durante la quale alcuni amici torinesi sostenevano che dehor fosse una parola italiana e usata in tutta italia. Forse è una parola francese in uso anche in italia soprattutto al nord? E tra l'altro mi sembra di capire che il termine corretto è dehors?


----------



## zipp404

Sì, l'ortografia corretta è quella che tu hai scritto con _s_.  

È senza il minimo dubbio una parola francese.  Non so se sia anche una parola italiana. Quest dizionario italiano però [*CLIC*] ne dà una definizione:

*dehors*
s.m. inv.
Parte esterna di un locale pubblico.


----------



## laurentius87

A Torino si usa sempre dehors, altrove in Italia molto meno.

P.S. la parola è sul Sabatini-Coletti: _spazio esterno di un pubblico esercizio: il d. di un bar_


----------



## zirio

Si in effetti anch'io su internet avevo trovato entrambe le versioni. Alcuni dizionari italiani la includono, altri la danno come traduzione di "esterno" dal francese. Per questo mi interrogavo sulla sua etimologia, ma non ho trovato niente, e quindi ho scritto qui. Se qualcuno ne sa di più, aggiungete pure un post grazie!


----------



## zipp404

_Dehors _deriva dal latino volgare *deforis  *= [*de *+ *foris*]; in francese devenne _*defors*_, in seguito _*dehors*_.


----------



## zirio

...mh interessante. Quindi in effetti potrebbe essere sia francese che italiano? Resta il mistero. sul dizionario treccani però non è inclusa.


----------



## laurentius87

Beh la parola è francese ovviamente, e significa _fuori_, _di fuori_; è una parola però entrata nell'italiano (almeno, a Torino si dice sempre; magari nel Sud meno).

La registra anche il Devoto-Oli:

*dehors *avv. fr., in it. s.m., invar.    

~ Spazio all’aperto fornito di tavolini, caratteristico di bar e di ristoranti.


----------



## zirio

Quindi è una parola francese che è entrata nell'uso italiano percui alcuni dizionari hanno cominciato a riportarla. Ed è usata sopratutto nell'italia nord occidentale... Grazie mi sembrano informazioni molto utili


----------



## panzona

È usata in tutta Italia come termine specialistico dell'architettura e dell'urbanistica, e indica appunto gli spazi esterni ai locali, visti come arredo urbano....

(Laurentius, non sapevo che a Torino avesse un uso corrente! Certo, però, da voi l'incidenza dei prestiti francesi è molto più alta, no?)


----------



## laurentius87

panzona said:


> È usata in tutta Italia come termine specialistico dell'architettura e dell'urbanistica, e indica appunto gli spazi esterni ai locali, visti come arredo urbano....
> 
> (Laurentius, non sapevo che a Torino avesse un uso corrente! Certo, però, da voi l'incidenza dei prestiti francesi è molto più alta, no?)



Può darsi; qui è davvero parola d'uso comune. Immaginavo che lo fosse anche nel resto d'Italia, ma quando ne ho parlato con un amico di Napoli mi ha detto che da lui non si dice.

Naturalmente dovremmo avere un campione più ampio per trarre conclusioni...


----------



## zirio

laurentius87 said:


> Può darsi; qui è davvero parola d'uso comune. Immaginavo che lo fosse anche nel resto d'Italia, ma quando ne ho parlato con un amico di Napoli mi ha detto che da lui non si dice.
> 
> Naturalmente dovremmo avere un campione più ampio per trarre conclusioni...


 
Te lo confermo, perchè è proprio una discussione simile che mi ha spinto a scrivere. Io sono napoletana e alcuni amici torinesi sostenevano che è una parola italiana usata ovunque. Ho vissuto per lavoro a Roma, Firenze,e Treviso, ma prima di arrivare a Torino non l'avevo mai sentita, almeno non nell'uso comune...


----------



## cirolemiro

zipp404 said:


> _Dehors _deriva dal latino volgare *deforis *= [*de *+ *foris*]; in francese devenne _*defors*_, in seguito _*dehors*_.


 

allora il romanesco de'fora ha una sua ragione d'essere! Grazie!!!


----------



## zirio

cirolemiro said:


> allora il romanesco de'fora ha una sua ragione d'essere! Grazie!!!


 
E quindi a roma come dite il dehors di un locale?


----------



## cirolemiro

zirio said:


> E quindi a roma come dite il dehors di un locale?


 
Che io sappia si dice "esterno" ma manco da un po' di anni...


----------



## Necsus

cirolemiro said:


> allora il romanesco de'fora ha una sua ragione d'essere!


_Fòra_ è termine settentrionale, a Roma si dice _fòri_ e _de fòri_.


----------



## cirolemiro

Necsus said:


> _Fòra_ è termine settentrionale, a Roma si dice _fòri_ e _de fòri_.


 
avranno eliminato fora recentemente allora. Nel linguaggio delle bettole si usava (se vedemo fora!)

nato e cresciuto fino ai 30anni da quelle parti....


----------



## Passante

pensa ci sono anche regolamenti autorizzazioni e ordinanze comunali sui dehors dei locali
http://informa.comune.bologna.it/iperbole/impresa/pagine/2186/
di solito sono strutturati e non è un semplice spazio recintato (come suggeriva panzona)
esempio


----------



## panzona

Passante said:


> pensa ci sono anche regolamenti autorizzazioni e ordinanze comunali sui dehors dei locali
> http://informa.comune.bologna.it/iperbole/impresa/pagine/2186/
> di solito sono strutturati e non è un semplice spazio recintato (come suggeriva panzona)
> esempio



Scusa, e dove è che lo avrei detto? 
Dicevo esattamente la stessa cosa...


----------



## Passante

panzona said:


> Scusa, e dove è che lo avrei detto?
> Dicevo esattamente la stessa cosa...


si l'avevo capito scusa ho scritto male avrei dovuto scrivere e intendevo:
'di solito sono strutturati (come diceva panzona) e non semplici recizioni'
perdonami per il malinteso, ma vista l'ora ero poco lucida


----------



## panzona

Passante said:


> si l'avevo capito scusa ho scritto male avrei dovuto scrivere e intendevo:
> 'di solito sono strutturati (come diceva panzona) e non semplici recizioni'
> perdonami per il malinteso, ma vista l'ora ero poco lucida



Ma figurati, il mio era solo un moto di orgoglio! 

Anche io avevo scritto il mio post a tarda notte e non lo avevo ben articolato, ma avevo partecipato a questa discussione porprio perché, come indichi tu, nella mia città è in corso una riorganizzazione dei regolamenti riguardanti i "dehors", e io mi ero recentemente un po' indignata con il vicesindaco per l'uso del termine, che secondo me può essere facilmente sostituito da un equivalente italiano, basterebbe sforzarsi un pochino... Ma mi sono rassegnata, almeno con l'amministrazione della mia città, che ne sostiene l'uso "tecnico"...


----------



## Necsus

cirolemiro said:


> avranno eliminato fora recentemente allora. Nel linguaggio delle bettole si usava (se vedemo fora!)
> nato e cresciuto fino ai 30anni da quelle parti....


Hmm... tutto può essere. Comunque, ecco un esempio dalla rete:
"si, va ben, *se vedemo fora*... fora de testa pero'...
ti sa che mi son originario de rovigo e go fato el militare a ciosa, se per questo che so ben quanto che i se para...i i veneti quando che i vole..."


----------



## zirio

Se ci sono altri contributi regionali sarebbe interessante...


----------

